# New York City: November 14-17



## melissy123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Need three nights. Any size unit. A long shot I know. Please PM me so we can discuss the details.  Still trying to make it to see our friend's daughter in Trip of Love.


----------



## melissy123 (Oct 7, 2015)

Finally booked airfare. Our friends are looking for a two bedroom apartment to rent, since they're going to stay on longer.  But if anyone still has something for the three nights, please PM me.


----------



## melissy123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Still looking. Bump.


----------

